# Desactiver le zoom trackpad dans le finder



## greggorynque (19 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir,

Suite à mon passage sur macbook air 13' , j'ai découvert la joie des "nouveaux" trackpads sans boutons.
Ce nouveau trackpad me satisfait énormément malgré 2 bémols.
Le premier est le "clic" physique un poil bruyant
Le second est ce maudit zoom qui s'active parfois par inadvertance, et c'est un soucis dans le finder.



Sur la 10.5 une option permettait de désactiver ce zoom dans le finder tout en le gardant dans les autres applis, et je voudrais savoir si cette option est activable dans la 10.6 via le terminal ou autres.

Au pire, s'il était possible de fixer cette ***** de taille d'icônes dans le finder à toutes les fenêtres de façon intangible cela réglerait mon problème. 

Sinon enfin, un raccourci clavier pour APPLIQUER la mise en forme par défaut plutôt que l'option d'assortir les autres fenêtres à celle en cours m'irait aussi.



Comme toujours, j'adore mon mac et macOS, mais je regrette que certaines options disparaissent sur l'autel de la simplicité, quitte à parfois plus emmerder l'utilisateur qu'autre chose.


----------

